# 10 week border collie puppy!



## tashais (Feb 23, 2010)

Please help, i'm getting so upset and frustrated, i knew it was going to be hard work, and not at all at any point have I ever even though about giving him up, I WANT TO SOLVE THIS PROBLEM and persevere. 

I live with my dad and my younger sister (IM 24) I bought my puppy at 8 weeks from a breeder, they said he was ready, he is now 11 weeks ans has been good as gold until the last 3 days. He senses that my dad is leader of the pack but constantly fights with me, bites hard, growls and keeps running upstairs, finding MY room and weeing on my clothes! Think he's trying to be alpha male?

Might it be to do with not gettign enough exercise? I run, walk and play with him in the garden for about 1 hour a day but cant take him properly walking until after vaccinations 

Ive tried everything, only I feed him, i only treat him, i always go any where before him and everything ive read up on Ive tried. I love him to pieces but keep getting angry, ahhhhh! You rhelp would be so much appreciated x


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2010)

He's not being Alpha, he is showing that he trusts you more than anyone else in the world.
He shouldn't be going up and down stairs at his age, it could do damage to his joints.
I'm sure someone with more or recent experience of pups will be along to help you


----------



## CarolineH (Aug 4, 2009)

Sounds like a normal Border Collie puppy to me. 

Ok first piece of advice - block off the stairs so he cannot be running up and down them and close your bedroom door.  That out of the way, start to educate yourself as you have purchased the Ferrari of all dogs! He will be intelligent, active and need lots of training and exercise but you probably know this already.  Enrol in some puppy classes asap and commit to them - http://www.apdt.co.u should have a member near you. If not then ask at the vets, look in the papers etc but do not take part in old fashioned yank'n'yell training unless you really want to treat your new pal that way.

Educate yourself on things dog wise. Cross Keys Books - Providing pet owners with the best pet care & training books, videos & training products should have all you need. After You Get Your Puppy is a good starter book. Collies take readily to clicker training so look for some books, dvds etc on that and you can also get clickewrs from there too.

Look upon the education of this pup as a project, a fun hobby that you CAN excel at if you put in the time and effort. His success at learning what behaviour is acceptable depends on you. 

Oh and forget the dominance stuff. It will only cloud your judgement and hold up your training prowess.


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

He's a young baby and a dog, he knows nothing of 'alpha male' rubbish, he's just weeing cos he needs a wee. At that age he shouldn't be rushing up and down stairs, also 1 hour playing is way too much at one single time. Split the play time to 10 minute sessions throughout the day as you are over stimulating him. Biting and growling is part of his play (search here there are LOADS of threads on controlling that). 

Puppies like structure, he needs taking outside every 30 minutes to do his business and 10 minutes play, then rest time. Don't get upset and certainly not frustrated would you expect a 10 week old child to be able to control it's bladder, know where to pee and how to behave? Of course not, enjoy your puppy you are very very lucky to have him and forget all this alpha male melarky.  You can be teaching your puppy now simple commands, this will help in the coming months when you start training proper. He can learn to sit from this age, invest in The Perfect Puppy Book by Gwen Bailey.


----------



## Polimba (Nov 23, 2009)

Oh gosh, it is so much hard work, in fact I would have willingly given my pup away at 10 weeks 

My puppy did all the things yours did, except the weeing. I'm not an expert but usually when they pick one person's clothes it's the one they are most attached to. It's not a 'alpha' thing. Can you put a stairgate up to stop him running upstairs? It's not good for his bones to be going up and down stairs anyway.

With the biting he needs to learn bite inhibition. I think there's a sticky someone on the forum that explains it and what to do. From my limited experience puppies only know how to fight as play, that's what they did with their littermates, so they need to learn to play with humansand toys etc. It just takes time.

When does he get his final jabs? I found our pup calmed down massivly once he could go out. He was a different dog. Do you have any friends with vaccinated dogs that you can visit or visit you? I found that really tired out my puppy and a tired puppy is a good puppy 

If you don't already have a coppy 'The Perfect Puppy' by Gwen Bailey is fantastic. It's been my bible.

Honestly it does get much easier quite quickly. I honestly don't know how people enjoy having puppies that young, I found it one of the hardest things I've ever done, he drove me mad.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

This will help you with the biting, but its important that everyone who deals with the pup, follows the rules.

The Bite Stops Here by Dr Ian Dunbar


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

You need to make sure that you removed the smell of wee thoroughly from your room, if he smells he has gone there before he will return, you need to use a pet stain cleaner that removes the odour as well. 

Make sure you take him out after every meal, after every nap and every 20 minutes to help him learn the correct place to go to the loo, praise and praise and praise him when he's done well.


----------



## k9lover (Feb 22, 2010)

I can empathise with what you're going through - puppies are hard work but perserverance pays off. I've always been around dogs, grew up with them and love them to bits. I'm no expert, but thought I knew the basics of training until our latest darling joined the family. She's now a one year old OE sheepdog, Mopsy. She "wee'd" everywhere and anywhere for ever (felt like ever)..and what a handful still. As for potty training it took AGES!!...compared to every other dog we've ever had. We did all the same things and even worried that she had kidney or other problems, so had her checked out by the vet. No, she was extra stubborn and determined, but we got there in the end. Now she whacks me with her paw when she needs outside - not sure that's acceptable behaviour but I'm happy she's telling me. I'm sure your puppy will be fine and you'll soon forget the endless dribbles and trips outdoors. I'm hoping to get another puppy soon as we've always had at least two dogs ( and this lively sheepdog of ours needs a pal to play with) - hope it's a lot easier to train than Mopsy:blush: Good luck with your puppy!!


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Instead of tiring him out running and playing, get started on training that makes him think, it will tire him out more and you won't just end up with a super-fit hooligan. Teach tricks, sit, down, stay, wait, give a paw, roll over (not too much on that, because of his bones). You can walk him round the house and garden on a lead, keep stopping him to do sit and down. You can teach him to spin left and right. You can hide treats and let him sniff them out, or get a treat-dispensing ball for him to play with.

Even if he can't walk outside yet, you *must* take him out to meet the world. I had mine tucked into the front of my jacket until she got too big, then a borrowed baby sling. This too will tire him out, and make him easier to live with in the home.


----------

